# Guess the above user's type based on selfie



## Melchiz (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry if this is already a thingggg.

Yo.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, there's maybe one or two threads that have the same concept as this. Except, it's any picture of you - but, obviously, a selfie is a common one so yeah. Here's the thread if you want to take a look at it. Not as much people have posted recently but worth a shot to get a response.

Oh, and yeah. You seem INFP. Soft facial expression and reserved smile. INFJ or ISFP would be a tied guess for second possibility.


----------



## Melchiz (Jan 22, 2015)

Pobody's Nerfect said:


> Yeah, there's maybe one or two threads that have the same concept as this. Except, it's any picture of you - but, obviously, a selfie is a common one so yeah. Here's the thread if you want to take a look at it. Not as much people have posted recently but worth a shot to get a response.
> 
> Oh, and yeah. You seem INFP. Soft facial expression and reserved smile. INFJ or ISFP would be a tied guess for second possibility.


Awesome. Yeah that was basically the same thing I was going for. Thanks. XD

Ohhh, and I could be an INFP—that'd be cool. But I'm pretty sure im INFJ. Lighting or something maybe. ^~^


----------



## Starbuckskat (Aug 13, 2014)

Agreed, I think INFP


----------



## Melchiz (Jan 22, 2015)

Starbuckskat said:


> Agreed, I think INFP
> 
> View attachment 295690


Ooh. Maybe I am. Intriguing. Use a looooot of Fe, though. 

ENFP.


----------

